# Rafting Little White Salmon 4ft



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

:shock: impressive!


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Made that look easy. That soundtrack is also amazing. Good show...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Stout!


----------



## scout1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome. 

And the rafting ain't bad either  

That's Bruce Dickinson from Maiden,right? Not Dio?


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Is that boat a D series?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome, kept waiting to see you have 666 and hear him sing "the number of the beast"! 

Beasts you both are!


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

jimr said:


> Is that boat a D series?


Yes AIRE 130D. Best R2 boat on the market in my opinion!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Love it! Keep 'em coming, Dan.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't try this at home kids! 

What sort of goodies do you get for pimping out the andy and bax web site on your youtube awesomeness???


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Amazing video! Why do you like the d more than the e series? Seems like the bow design on the e series would be the best option for steep creeking...


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Radical! Makes me want to start rafting....and running the Little White....and see Maiden!


----------

